

WikiLeaks cables: Shell's grip on Nigerian state revealed - marcusbooster
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2010/dec/08/wikileaks-cables-shell-nigeria-spying

======
Daishiman
If there ever was a smoking gun to convince people that corporate power goes
unchecked, this is it.

